# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  تست فصل صفر دیفرانسیل(((فک نکنم جایی دیده باشین!!!))

## mkh-ana

بنده این تستو تو رخت خواب طرح کردم و توی یک  آزمون گذاشتمش متاسفانه از 70 نفر فقط 2-3 نفر درست زدنش!!!((شانسی زدن!!!))

----------


## mkh-ana

نکته اشو میگم شاید بتونین حلش کنین.

طبق قضیه هیپاسیوس در پنج ضلعی منتظم نسبت قطر به ضلع در پنج ضلعی منتظم  یک عدد گنگ می باشد.

به این عدد گنگ نسبت طلایی می گویند.

----------


## Afsane-IN

واقعا سخته سوالش
میشه راهنمایی کنیییی

----------


## mkh-ana

راهنمایی:

باید داخل یه مثلتی که دو ضلعش ضلع پنج ضلعی منتظمه و ضلع دیگه اش قطر پنج ضلعیه، قضیه کسینوسها را بزنین....

----------


## _ZAPATA_

مهندسی معکوس (به انگلیسی: Reverse Engineering) به علمی گفته می‌شود که از پاسخ به سوال می‌رسند و در واقع فرآیند کشف اصول تکنولوژیکی یک دستگاه، شیئ یا یک سیستم می‌باشد که از طریق تجزیه و تحلیل ساختار و عملکرد آن حاصل می‌شود. در اکثر مواقع موضوع مورد بررسی یک دستگاه مکانیکی، الکتریکی، برنامه نرم افزاری یا یک ماده بیولوژیکی یا شیمیایی می‌باشد که بدون داشتن دانش قبلی و تنها با جداسازی اجزا و تجزیه و تحلیل شیوه عملکرد آن، سعی در ایجاد یک نمونه جدید از آن می‌گردد. مهندسی معکوس به طور عمده در استفاده‌های تجاری و نظامی به کار می‌رود و هدف آن استنباط پارامترهای طراحی یک محصول موجود بدون داشتن دانش کافی در زمینه تولید آن محصول و فقط با پیمودن فرآیند معکوس و به کارگیری تکنیک‌های مشابه می‌باشد.

----------


## mkh-ana

به جای این که به هم توهین کنیم و بحث بی مورد کنیم سوالو حل کنیم

این به نظرم به نفع هممونه

----------


## mkh-ana

داخل مثلث abc  از قضیه کسینوس ها استغاده کنین:

----------


## Afsane-IN

من قرینه ی گزینه ی 2 رو در میارم
چرااااااا

----------


## Afsane-IN

ببخشید کیفیت عکس بده
با تبلت عکس گرفتم :Yahoo (94): 
فک کنم قابل فمیدن باشه
کجای کارم اشتباهه؟

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> ببخشید کیفیت عکس بده
> با تبلت عکس گرفتم
> فک کنم قابل فمیدن باشه
> کجای کارم اشتباهه؟


بیا این یکم کیفیتش بهتره،البته یکم



- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

شایدم هیچی..........خخخخخخخ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

خب برادر من تستی که تو رخت خواب طرح بشه همینه دیگه کسی نمیتونه حل کنه:yahoo (4):
البته تست خیلی سختی نیست
برگرفته از تمرین کتاب درسی دیفرانسیل هست

----------


## Al I

> بنده این تستو تو رخت خواب طرح کردم و توی یک  آزمون گذاشتمش متاسفانه از 70 نفر فقط 2-3 نفر درست زدنش!!!((شانسی زدن!!!))


گزینه ی اول صحیحه ... اگه جوابم درست بود بگین پاسخشو بنویسم .. 
متشکر

----------


## mkh-ana

صورت سوال به اضافه حل:


حل سوال:

طبق قضیه هیپاسیوس در پنج ضلعلی منتظم،نسبت قطر به ضلع در پنج ضلعی منتظم برابر است با:



اثبات قضیه هیپاسیوس:

----------


## mkh-ana

قضیه کسینوس ها در مثلث ABC :





قضیه کسینوس:

----------


## mkh-ana

روش دیگه اثبات قضیه هیپاسیوس :

----------


## Al I

> روش دیگه اثبات قضیه هیپاسیوس :
> 
> فایل پیوست 14023


این قضیه تو هندسه 2 بود فک کنم ... زیاد جدی نگرفتیمش  :Yahoo (20):

----------

